# SSG. Jonathan Wayne Presley - Fco 1-160th SOAR



## Ravage (Apr 27, 2012)

http://www.soc.mil/UNS/Releases/2012/April/120426-01.html

FORT CAMPBELL, Ky,  (USASOC News Service, April 26, 2012) – A Soldier assigned to Company F, 1st Battalion, 160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment (Airborne) at Fort Campbell was killed in a motorcycle accident in Clarksville, Tenn., April 24.
Staff Sgt. Jonathan Wayne Presley, 37, a native of Willard, Mo., was an avionic system repairer with the 160th SOAR (A).
The cause of the accident is under investigation.
For more information, the media may contact the 160th SOAR (A) Public Affairs Office at 270-412-8108.


----------



## Ricochet17 (Apr 27, 2012)

Rest in Peace. God Bless him.


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh damn.  Rest in Peace SSG Presley.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 27, 2012)

Very sad news to learn of. Rest In God's Peace Warrior.


----------



## CDG (Apr 27, 2012)

Damn.... RIP SSG Presley.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 27, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 28, 2012)

Rest easy...


----------



## BLACKMags (Apr 28, 2012)

RIP Jon...NSDQ !


----------



## tova (Apr 29, 2012)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Muppet (Apr 29, 2012)

Rest in peace warrior.

F.M.


----------

